# Clone a system and make it smaller?



## johnsie (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,
    One of of our systems here has a 250gb disk size. Most of that space is empty. I'm wanting to clone the system and put it onto a computer with a 40gb hard disk. What is the best way to go about doing this? (I need to retain the file structure database settings etc.)

Thanks in advance if you can help.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2010)

dump(8)/restore(8).  If you want to set up the target disk from scratch, see Disk Setup On FreeBSD first.  Then see the section on dump/restore in Backup Options For FreeBSD.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 30, 2010)

dump(8)/restore(8)

EDIT: wblock was faster, damn!


----------



## johnsie (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------

